# How to Setup Afp Share On Windows 2003 Server



## chimp98 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have a server running Windows 2003 Server and need to create either an AFP or NFS Share to share files out to my G5 running Tiger.

I've already installed the AFP protocol on the server but when I try to connect (Apple + K) AFP://<servername> , I always end up getting a server not found.

The shared files on the server are already shared out and SMB works fine but I need to have AFP running. Can you help?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 14, 2005)

Have you tried connecting via IP address instead of server name?


----------

